# Hi to all all the way from northern Spain



## SpanishFlyer (Aug 12, 2021)

Well yes I'm here in Asturias enjoying the rain (as usual).

Searching the web I found this group and thought I might blend in with you guys.

I was actually looking for a Meross Smart Wi-Fi forum, but there doesn't seem to be one.

Anyway, the thing is I have 10 of those smart switches (16A 3680W), plugged all over the house and using my Wi-Fi that covers my whole house thanks to having two ASUS ZenWiFi XT8 and no matter how I set them (I mean the Meross), there are always 2 or three plugs that for some reason do not work; not always the same ones, but it is a real pain in the neck. In order to restore them I need to create a new profile, going through the whole instalation process. Some times the Inaccesible plugs start working again with me doing nothing, but most of the times they are plugged to important elements in the house such as hot water, kitchen appliances, main lights, that I need to have them running, specially now that I have them configured so I don't go over my Solar Panel production at any time.

I have even tried giving each and every Meross plug a fixed IP on my ASUS routers, but they fail in the exact same manner. If I only knew what the problem was.....

The thing is, that I can't go on like this, and my guess is that changing the smart plug brand will be the same (apart from the cash involved in such a change), but I is just that I don't know what to do. I hope there someone is in this forum who has been through this and can help me out.

Best regards,

Spanish Flyer


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have 6 Meross smart plugs running and no problems. Ensure the firmware us up to date. Then ensure the wireless router is up to the job, well located and perhaps change the band it's transmitting on.

Some WiFi routers are much better than others...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

SpanishFlyer said:


> I have even tried giving each and every Meross plug a fixed IP on my ASUS routers, but they fail in the exact same manner


 Try separating the 5GHZ and 2.4GHZ bands, thus removing the "smart" routing option - see if it works.


----------

